# corned beef



## johnzy (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi, have been on keto now for a few weeks and was wondering would it be alright to eat corned beef a full pack has 1.0g of carbs would this knock me out of ketosis, i really love the stuff.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Knocking me out of Ketosis would be the least of my concerns as regards eating corned beef....


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

the lean stuff has really low fat too but due to the fact that it has a name like "corned" and it looks like it may have horse in it, im a bit scared to add it in!!!


----------



## johnzy (Aug 2, 2009)

Bad then, it quite high in protein and fats but i would assume bad fats? i have been living carb free , been quite difficult always hungry and starting to sniff the kids chocolate bar wrappers lol


----------



## mad cam (Apr 17, 2010)

I love corned beef, but are they not just like sausages i.e full of all the crap bits of the animal (lips and ****holes)?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Nothing wrong with corned beef if eaten occasionally.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

I just ate a tin of it. No food left in the house at the moment and I couldn't be bothered to go out. Although I know what goes into most food I don't care. As long as it tastes good and doesn't kill me I'll put it in my mouth.... here come the jokes!


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

i would eat it occasionally as maybe a cheat food

but imo it aint the best source of protein


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

yuk yuk yuk....even the smell...same goes with spam


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

love corned beef and cheese sarnies

even better corned beef,baked beans n mash tatties.yum


----------



## johnzy (Aug 2, 2009)

Also, can anyone explain why i am hungry all the time, my calories hover around 1800 most days.


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

weeman said:


> love corned beef and cheese sarnies
> 
> even better corned beef,baked beans n mash tatties.yum


X2 :thumbup1: corned beef and cheese rocks !


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

weeman said:


> love corned beef and cheese sarnies
> 
> even better corned beef,baked beans n mash tatties.yum


OMG corned beef and cheese TOASTED sarnies... think I just dribbbled down my chin :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

TprLG said:


> OMG corned beef and cheese TOASTED sarnies... think I just dribbbled down my chin :lol:


please stop,i'm gnr end up getting the toastie maker out at this rate!!!


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

weeman said:


> please stop,i'm gnr end up getting the toastie maker out at this rate!!!


mmm buttered on the outside with a wee bit o onion in, all chopped up nice and fine :innocent:


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

weeman said:


> please stop,i'm gnr end up getting the toastie maker out at this rate!!!


good idea mate :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

TprLG said:


> mmm buttered on the outside with a wee bit o onion in, all chopped up nice and fine :innocent:


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

i'm not making them.

nope.

i'm not.

/noises as weeman rumbles thru kitchen cupboard for toastie maker.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

cellmore said:


> good idea mate :thumb:


dont you start too!!! you fukers!!!

wait a minute,i still have a cpl hours of cheat day left!!! i forsee toasties in my future!!!!


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

weeman said:


> :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> i'm not making them.
> 
> ...


I'm just glad its Saturday and late and the shops are closed, and I don't have any bread, or butter, or cheese, onion or corned beef... or I'd be right there with ya... I don't even have a toastie maker... oh woe is me! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

actually right now am feeling so lazy cant even be @rsed getting toastie maker out,and instead have started thinking about making hybrid toastie type things i made cpl weeks ago.

Chicken breast fired off in 1 cal,soy sauce and touch of chilli powder.

toasted bread.

Chopped tomatoe.

Low fat cheese grated.

Worcester sauce on cheese as toasting.

That just makes me want to pee with glee!!!


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

weeman said:


> actually right now am feeling so lazy cant even be @rsed getting toastie maker out,and instead have started thinking about making hybrid toastie type things i made cpl weeks ago.
> 
> Chicken breast fired off in 1 cal,soy sauce and touch of chilli powder.
> 
> ...


Ah man! All thats left for me tonight is my minging "milk protein smooth". Bleugh! Life seems so unfair sometimes! :sad:


----------

